# Review my order (knifesupply co)



## JaGWiRE (May 3, 2007)

What do you think? Any changes you would make?

Item Options Unit Price Qty. Cost 

 *  Zippo Black Ice, Unparalleled Tradition * _ [remove] _ $22.05 $22.05 

 *  Xikar Cutlery Stainless Steel Money Clip * _ [remove] _ $13.80 $13.80 

 *  Zippo Single Can, Zippo Fluid, 12 oz. can * _ [remove] _ $3.76 $3.76 

 *  Gen Pro 6 oz. Stainless Steel Flask with Funnel & Cup * _ [remove] _ $14.32 $14.32 

 *  Zippo Lighter Pouch With Loop & Thumb Notch, Black * _ [remove] _ $6.71 $6.71 

 *  MagLite Minimag LED AA, Black * _ [remove] _ $26.46 $26.46 

 *  ASP Sapphire Elite, Blue Crystal, Black * _ [remove] _ $14.66 $14.66 

 *  Hatch Cool Tac Police Search Duty Gloves, Black, XS * _ [remove] _ $27.30 $27.30 

 *  Maxpedition Double Sheath FREE Shipping! * _ [remove] _ 

Color : Khaki
 $24.69 $24.69 

 *  Spyderco Cricket, VG 10 Handle, Plain * _ [remove] _ $53.84 $53.84 

 *  Spyderco Delica 4, AUS 6 Handle, ComboEdge * _ [remove] _ $55.83 $55.83 

 *  Jungle Boots Jungle Boot, Black, Imported, Size 6 Wide * _ [remove] _ $18.44 $18.44 

 *  MagLite Leather Holster, holds Minimag/Knife * _ [remove] _ $19.57 $19.57 

 *  Leatherman Squirt P4, Storm Gray * _ [remove] _ $34.13 $34.13 

 *  ASP Elite Power Pak * _ [remove] _ $5.21 $5.21


----------



## aikiman44 (May 3, 2007)

Invading Kazakstan?


----------



## mchlwise (May 3, 2007)

aikiman44 said:


> Invading Kazakstan?





apparently.

:duh2: :shakehead


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 3, 2007)

aikiman44 said:


> Invading Kazakstan?


 I don't know why I even want a lot of this stuff.
Flashlight, okay, useful for me, fun to play with for photography, everyone should have a decent flashlight.
Lighter, I don't smoke, but the people I hang around with do, and I'm always nagged for a light, plus, lighters are cool.
Boots, for when I get dirty with photography (i.e. taking photos in a construction site, which ruined my last pair of shoes.)
Flask (for the acholic in me.)
Gloves (I dunno, seem cool, especially if your going to have a knife.)
Keychain stuff (might be useful.)
Money clip (i dunno, try something new?)


----------



## cutlerylover (May 3, 2007)

hey thats looks like your gonna have a box full of fun stuff to me! Cant go wrogn with nay of those items, I think you wil really like the black ice Zippo, its has a nice finish on it, like black chrome...classy!


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 3, 2007)

cutlerylover said:


> hey thats looks like your gonna have a box full of fun stuff to me! Cant go wrogn with nay of those items, I think you wil really like the black ice Zippo, its has a nice finish on it, like black chrome...classy!


 Yeah, it looked real nice.
Was wondering if there were any more photos of it anywhere, will have to google later.
Wondering about a whistle.

Dakota Watches Starlight Siren Any good?


----------



## aikiman44 (May 3, 2007)

Whistle?
Atwood, anyone?


----------



## cutlerylover (May 3, 2007)

It took me a few minutes to find this, most sites have the stock picture...I foudn this at a japanese zippo collector site, different angle...Although no picture captures the look of the black ice finish...you have to hold it to see how nice it is...and you will soon enough!


----------



## highorder (May 3, 2007)

which mall do you work security for?


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 3, 2007)

aikiman44 said:


> Whistle?
> Atwood, anyone?


 Was thinking that and gettign a skeeter for the ekychain perhaps.
Kind of a large whistle though.
Highorder, no mall, I like toys, and do a lot of photography. Some of this stuff is sort of justified.
Cutlery, looks really neat. I guess we both have good taste .
What about the money clip? Should it do the job for a few bills? Will the cricket also do the job as a money clip when needed (assuming I'm in a place where I can take out a knife.)


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 3, 2007)

Looking back before I order, I am curious if the holders are a good choice (can the maxpedition hold the minimag?)
And even more so, if the keychain flashlight (ASP) is a good choice, and if the minimag LED is a good choice (I don't want to do modding, at this point, and I have read iffy things about them.)
Maybe knife supply co has something you can recommend me that takes AA or AAA (rather AA) in a similiar price range?


----------



## highorder (May 3, 2007)

that seems like a bunch of crap you want but dont need. so be it, buy what you like.

that is alot of money for some. also, none of those prices are exceptional deals...

scrap that order and buy one nice pair of boots. they will serve you well.


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 3, 2007)

highorder said:


> that seems like a bunch of crap you want but dont need. so be it, buy what you like.
> 
> that is alot of money for some. also, none of those prices are exceptional deals...
> 
> scrap that order and buy one nice pair of boots. they will serve you well.


 Boots are not my thing.
I only am buying a pair for when I am going somewhere dirty and don't want to ruin my shoes, which is rare.
There's few things in life I need compared in relation to what I buy, but luxuries/collectibles and toys are fun, what can I say?
Maybe not exceptional, but I don't think they are bad compared to what I saw on google, and I'm sure any of this stuff in Canada in stores would be a lot more expensive. This guy takes paypal too and has a nice variety of items, so I think it is all good in the end.


----------



## highorder (May 3, 2007)

> I only am buying a pair for when I am going somewhere dirty and don't want to ruin my shoes, which is rare.



life is dirty, buy nice boots.

cheers to you!


----------



## mahoney (May 3, 2007)

Might want to buy the lighter fuel locally. If it triggers a hazmat fee that will raise the shipping cost considerably. It might complicate things in customs too.


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 3, 2007)

mahoney said:


> Might want to buy the lighter fuel locally. If it triggers a hazmat fee that will raise the shipping cost considerably. It might complicate things in customs too.


 Good idea. Does it come with any fluid, and wehre can you buy this fluid?


----------



## highorder (May 4, 2007)

almost anywhere. try the local grocery or hardware store. 

do they have age requirements for lighters in Canada?


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 4, 2007)

highorder said:


> almost anywhere. try the local grocery or hardware store.
> 
> do they have age requirements for lighters in Canada?


 Not sure, I think most stores won't sell one to anyone <19, but it's been done.
I know the high school here pretty much every kid has a lighter.


----------



## felder (May 4, 2007)

No it doesn't. There's nothing special about the zippo brand fluid. It's just naptha. You can buy it anywhere (drugstore, grocery store, convenience store).



JaGWiRE said:


> Good idea. Does it come with any fluid, and wehre can you buy this fluid?


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 4, 2007)

felder said:


> No it doesn't. There's nothing special about the zippo brand fluid. It's just naptha. You can buy it anywhere (drugstore, grocery store, convenience store).


 I see.
Still curious if there is a better flashlight choice (aa or aaa, preferabley aa) in the similiar price range ($25-50 I guess), from this site?


----------



## highorder (May 4, 2007)

why go to that site when www.lighthound.com has better selection and prices?...


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 4, 2007)

highorder said:


> why go to that site when www.lighthound.com has better selection and prices?...



I don't think lighthound sells many of the items that I plan to order.
And I don't think they are much cheaper?
I'm a lil busy now, but prove me wrong and I'd be more then glad to save a few bucks.


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 4, 2007)

Also, for the cricket, I'm not sure if I should go serrated or not.
My fear is that if I plan to use it as a EDC, I might need to cut food and stuff like that, and the serrated edge may be a problem?


----------



## NoFair (May 4, 2007)

JaGWiRE said:


> Also, for the cricket, I'm not sure if I should go serrated or not.
> My fear is that if I plan to use it as a EDC, I might need to cut food and stuff like that, and the serrated edge may be a problem?



The Cricket will cut anything serrated or not. The serrated one stays sharper longer, but takes a bit more effort to sharpen.

I'd swap out the stainless Delica with either a Delica or Endura with FRN handles. I prefer the Delica in plain edge, but the Endura works very well with a combo edge IMHO. 

I think I'd get a combo edge Endura if I were you. The Cricket works very well either way.


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 4, 2007)

NoFair said:


> The Cricket will cut anything serrated or not. The serrated one stays sharper longer, but takes a bit more effort to sharpen.
> 
> I'd swap out the stainless Delica with either a Delica or Endura with FRN handles. I prefer the Delica in plain edge, but the Endura works very well with a combo edge IMHO.
> 
> I think I'd get a combo edge Endura if I were you. The Cricket works very well either way.


 Don't want a long blade, and I like the SS design.
Serrated cricket will do a clean cut on wood or food for example?


----------



## NoFair (May 4, 2007)

JaGWiRE said:


> Don't want a long blade, and I like the SS design.
> Serrated cricket will do a clean cut on wood or food for example?



It leaves a clean cut if you slice with it. If you push cut with the blade you will get a slightly more uneven cut. 

Spyderco's serrations are the best in the business and cut instead of tearing like some other brand's

If you like SS then the SS Delica is great knife.


----------



## guntotin_fool (May 7, 2007)

There are better lights available than the mini mag. 

Why pay shipping on Zippo fuel when every gas station sells it?

Ditto with flask, most every liquor store will have one for less. 

Size 6 boots? you sure you old enough to be needing a flask?

Sorry, looks like the previous question was a good one, what mall do you work at?


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 7, 2007)

guntotin_fool said:


> There are better lights available than the mini mag.
> 
> Why pay shipping on Zippo fuel when every gas station sells it?
> 
> ...


 LOL, removed the boots, didn't realize I selected size 6, lol.. I am a small guy though.. 
I've removed the minimag, asp lite, minimag holdster, zippo holdster, zippo lighter fluid, and now I have this (tell me your thoughts)



 *  Hatch Cool Tac Police Search Duty Gloves, Black, XS * _ [remove] _ $27.30 $27.30 

 *  Spyderco Cricket, VG 10 Handle, Serrated * _ [remove] _ $53.84 $53.84 

 *  Leatherman Squirt S4, Storm Gray * _ [remove] _ $34.13 $34.13 

 *  Gen Pro 6 oz. Stainless Steel Flask with Funnel & Cup * _ [remove] _ $14.53 $14.53 

 *  Zippo Black Ice, Unparalleled Tradition * _ [remove] _ $22.37 $22.37 

 *  Dakota Watches Starlight Siren, Silver Body w/Black Trim * _ [remove] _ $9.75 $9.75 

 *  Xikar Cutlery Stainless Steel Money Clip * _ [remove] _ $14.00 $14.00 

 *  Maxpedition Keyper™ FREE Shipping! * _ [remove] _

Color : Black
$9.49 $9.49 

 *  Spyderco Delica 4, Wave, Gray FRN Handle, Plain * _ [remove] _ $58.49 $58.49 

 *  Maxpedition Double Sheath FREE Shipping! * _ [remove] _

Color : Khaki
$24.69 $24.69

I plan to order a Fenix l2d-ce with l1d body and a l0d for my main light / keychain light.
I might change the flask. I've never seen them in a LCBO here (the only liquor store in Ontario.) It's either the one I have now or a devonshire. Probably will place this order tonight.


----------



## NoFair (May 7, 2007)

Looks nice, but I'd take the pliers version of the Leatherman squirt (P4).

Enjoy


----------



## JaGWiRE (May 7, 2007)

NoFair said:


> Looks nice, but I'd take the pliers version of the Leatherman squirt (P4).
> 
> Enjoy


 Ah, thanks for reminding me to change that!


----------

